# Developers wanted!



## crookone10 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have an idea for an app that I would like to see developed. In my opinion this could be a "game breaker " type app...if any developers are interested in hearing about it and possibly working on it please contact me at [email protected]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

